# Free Kindle Books



## Eoghan (Apr 18, 2011)

OK now that I have your attention... ...did you know that your kindle can read pdf files? Well I bought the Puritan Experiments in Economics book and was very pleased to pay £2 for a £14 book. Why the price hike because it is no longer published in paperback. Instead the author has placed it online at http://freebooks.entrewave.com/freebooks/docs/a_pdfs/gnpe.pdf 

So if you like a different perspective (Gary North ) head over there and download to your Kindle! 

Anyway I am off to see how my Kindle alters text size in a pdf file.


----------



## KMK (Apr 18, 2011)

Eoghan said:


> did you know that your kindle can read pdf files?



Yes, but very poorly. For me, it is too unwieldy and confusing to be enjoyable reading. I will stick to reading pdfs on my laptop.


----------



## Rufus (Apr 18, 2011)

Project Gutenberg apparently has tons and tons of classics for F-R-E-E.


----------



## dudley (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing...brother


----------



## baron (Apr 18, 2011)

Side note on the news tonight they say eBooks have surpassed book's being printed. Both paperback and hardcover. They expect prices to drop on ebooks which I doubt.


----------



## Eoghan (Apr 20, 2011)

The Kindle will not resize pdf text, it shrinks the page to fit. You can however switch from portrait to landscape - this makes the text a bit better and you just scroll down.


----------



## Apologist4Him (Apr 21, 2011)

Take some photos (or old paintings of Reformers like Calvin, Edwards, Bunyan), convert them to pdf, merge into one pdf file, and view them on kindle....


----------



## steadfast7 (Apr 21, 2011)

Eoghan said:


> The Kindle will not resize pdf text, it shrinks the page to fit. You can however switch from portrait to landscape - this makes the text a bit better and you just scroll down.


 
what you need to do is type "convert" in the subject line when you email the pdf. file to your kindle account. It converts it to full kindle format with all the features.


----------



## baron (Apr 21, 2011)

steadfast7 said:


> what you need to do is type "convert" in the subject line when you email the pdf. file to your kindle account. It converts it to full kindle format with all the features.



Is there a way to do it by just moving the file from your computer to the Kindle? Is there a charge by Amazon to email the pdf. to your Kindle account?

I was thinking of deleting all my pdf. off my Kindle due to the trouble with reading them in landscape.


----------



## grizzlor (Apr 21, 2011)

There is not a charge if you email the file over wifi and not 3G.


----------



## steadfast7 (Apr 21, 2011)

I haven't personally tried to USB files to myself, but I believe you can. Here's everything you need to know. Happy reading.

---------- Post added at 11:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 PM ----------

btw, here's a list of compatible and convertible formats (not just pdf) in case you want to use kindle for preaching purposes, which I've done with some success:


> * Microsoft Word (.DOC)
> * Structured HTML (.HTML, .HTM)
> * RTF (.RTF)
> * JPEG (.JPEG, .JPG)
> ...


----------

